# Ammannia Senegalensis



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

I am looking at growing this stuff emersed as well as submerged. I have the emersed from right now and I am in the process of changing it over to submerged. Once it changes over, I want to grow part of it emersed by letting it break the surface. I know it will cause the lower leaves to die off which is fine. 

What I am looking for is information on what happens to the tops when they break the surface? I know they revert to emersed but will they stand erect? Do they lay over and cause really bad shading of the other plants? I have also read that they will take seed and the seeds sre supposed to be viable if fertilized. Should I be able to fertilize them with the standard flower to flower touch method or should I use a Q-tip pollen transfer method? I know the house flies will transfer pollen but I want to make sure they get pollinated. 

Also, Once I have this part down, how hardy and strong are the stems of completely emersed specimens? I mean do they grow upward or sideways or what? Will they stand up to the standard emersed, shallow, semi-wet method or do they have to have a submerged stem and roots to get enough nutrients? 

I have a lot of other plants I want to aks about but each is so different, especially the Ammannia from emersed to submerged so I thought it was better to ask seperately. If anyone has a resource or link for the specific needs of crpyts, Ammannia, Anubias, etc from submerged to emersed it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Ammanias are pretty strong above water-- they should grow straight up.


----------

